# No "Appearance and Personalization" in Control Panel



## khuminis (Nov 15, 2009)

I have an old ipod with lots of music on it, and a somewhat less old iphone with some more music on it, and a very new iphone I'd like to put all that music onto. 

I couldn't figure out how to do that -- itunes just lets you move "purchased music" around as far as I can tell -- but a search indicated that I need to make hidden files visible, go into my ipod's music folders, then manually move it.

I'm told that to do that I have to make hidden files visible and to do THAT I need to go into "Appearance and Personalization" in "Control Panel" and change the setting.

D'oh! Apparance and Personalization DOES NOT EXIST on my control panel!

Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Click on the Windows Explorer icon in your Task Bar in Windows Explorer go to *Tools/Folder Options/View/* check the radio button *Show Hidden Files and Folders and Drives. *When that is done go to *C:/Users/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media *to access your stored iTunes Music iTunes for Windows: Moving your iTunes Media folder


----------



## khuminis (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You're Welcome! Please Mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the Top.


----------

